# Vidanta Estates Owners



## jssquared (Oct 30, 2018)

Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi jssquared ,
Since -  The Estates is the newest Vidanta brand and ownership is recent ; you may need to bump
this thread regularly , so new owners can find it .

Good Luck


----------



## jssquared (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you so much and will do.  I have a collection of about 8-10 already.  It will be interesting to see how the new development develops.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 31, 2018)

I would be curious how many members you would get in this very elite group. I assume very few TUG people will be eligible.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 31, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I assume very few TUG people will be eligible.



 IMO -Current (Oct 2018 )- TUG members may not include many / any "Estates " owners besides jssquared

HOWEVER -Vidanta has a long record of success selling their newest "elite "  TS brand level . Starting with Mayan Palace 
( when they were Vidafel - Mazatlán - Sea Garden ) .

I would expect that as ownership grows there will be new " Estates" owners who find TUG after buying or upgrading .

*****

as the saying goes " 50 % of TUG members bought from the developer - before finding TUG .

Even if Vidanta fully controls resale : the knowledge you can learn on TUG from other owners helps us better use what we own .


----------



## jssquared (Oct 31, 2018)

There are at least two of us on TUG.  Several more from Aimfair.  And, several more that I know from vacation and just meeting people at the resorts.  I am sure over time Vidanta will get these sold.  They will be spectacular.  But, will have to be suitable and appropriate for each member.  Will share more here when Vidanta releases more details.  I do know Vida's focus at the moment is the theme park, Estates and cruise ship(s).  Will see how it all progresses.  In building out the owner's group I was checking notes and emails back two and half years.  It is amazing how much the plans (for the park, estates, beach club in RM, etc.) change over time.  The end result is always quite different then the first concept.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 31, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 31, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Leslie amberger (Jan 4, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.



We are thinking of buying. We are Luxxe members snd told only 15 members have been given opportunity to upgrade and have 100% visibility to all properties to get first priority if we don’t stay at the estates.  Any knowledge snd what is price they are selling after negotiations for the different sizes


----------



## MoPops (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m curious about this also.


----------



## jssquared (Jan 5, 2019)

Leslie - the 15 number is highly suspect, as is everything you are/will be told by sales.  The Estates are to built in 3 locations - Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya, and East Cape.  There will be 4, 3, 2, and 1 bedroom configurations.  The 3 bedroom will be a combination of a lock/off 1 and 2 bedroom unit (like the current Punta tower in NV).  The Estates in NV will be built in "pods."  There will be anywhere between 12 - 20 pods of varying configurations of unit types and sized.  4 bedroom are penthouse units and theoretically will have a view over the tree line to the ocean.  List price for a 4 bedroom penthouse estate is $2.4 million. Obviously, final pricing will be quite different from this number.  I have heard various tales of whether the first 15 (or in some cases a bigger number then this) will have access to the existing Grand Luxxe inventory, whether new owners will have access to Grand Luxxe inventory, whether contracts will be location specific +/- the ability to utilize the Estates in the other locations, what will be ready and when.  The current discussion is that the first phase (and no one has any idea what this will be) is to be opened in December.  
Private message me for more details.  I am reluctant to share too much in public.  And, virtually everything you will hear on this board and others is ALL speculation.  There is pretty much no concrete details about the development(s).


----------



## Stewthetravel (Jan 6, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Leslie - the 15 number is highly suspect, as is everything you are/will be told by sales.  The Estates are to built in 3 locations - Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya, and East Cape.  There will be 4, 3, 2, and 1 bedroom configurations.  The 3 bedroom will be a combination of a lock/off 1 and 2 bedroom unit (like the current Punta tower in NV).  The Estates in NV will be built in "pods."  There will be anywhere between 12 - 20 pods of varying configurations of unit types and sized.  4 bedroom are penthouse units and theoretically will have a view over the tree line to the ocean.  List price for a 4 bedroom penthouse estate is $2.4 million. Obviously, final pricing will be quite different from this number.  I have heard various tales of whether the first 15 (or in some cases a bigger number then this) will have access to the existing Grand Luxxe inventory, whether new owners will have access to Grand Luxxe inventory, whether contracts will be location specific +/- the ability to utilize the Estates in the other locations, what will be ready and when.  The current discussion is that the first phase (and no one has any idea what this will be) is to be opened in December.
> Private message me for more details.  I am reluctant to share too much in public.  And, virtually everything you will hear on this board and others is ALL speculation.  There is pretty much no concrete details about the development(s).



We bought an estate one bedroom one year ago. They still claim occupancy in early 2020. We are using Grand Luxxe currently.


----------



## petenjen (Jan 8, 2019)

We recently moved up to a 1 bdrm at The Estates.    We've really enjoyed the Grand Luxxe, so looking forward to this.


----------



## Utsie (Jan 10, 2019)

jssquared said:


> There are at least two of us on TUG.  Several more from Aimfair.  And, several more that I know from vacation and just meeting people at the resorts.  I am sure over time Vidanta will get these sold.  They will be spectacular.  But, will have to be suitable and appropriate for each member.  Will share more here when Vidanta releases more details.  I do know Vida's focus at the moment is the theme park, Estates and cruise ship(s).  Will see how it all progresses.  In building out the owner's group I was checking notes and emails back two and half years.  It is amazing how much the plans (for the park, estates, beach club in RM, etc.) change over time.  The end result is always quite different then the first concept.


----------



## Utsie (Jan 10, 2019)

I am very interested in what you are talking about. We own a 3 br resident with an addendum to buy up. We were told only 40 of these were sold. Not by sales. We have not heard about the estates and find this very interesting. Just spoke with my salesman this week and he didn’t mention this. Would like to be part of this blog.


----------



## jssquared (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi Utsie, Thank you so much for your post.  At the moment, the group is restricted to people that already own in the Estates project.  Please do not hesitate to direct message me through TUG.  I would be glad to provide answers and information.


----------



## Nanjovan (Jan 16, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


We are owners at the Estate and would like to be included in this forum.


----------



## jssquared (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Nanjoven - thank you so much.  Can you please direct message me with your email address, the type of contract you own and history with Vidanta.  I will then send the invite.  Thank you so much.


----------



## 3281GLMX (Mar 2, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi jssquared ,
> Since -  The Estates is the newest Vidanta brand and ownership is recent ; you may need to bump
> this thread regularly , so new owners can find it .
> 
> Good Luck


.   We a


jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so
> 
> 
> jssquared said:
> ...


----------



## 3281GLMX (Mar 2, 2019)

3281GLMX said:


> .
> 
> We are new Estate owners.  Not sure how to private message you in this forum.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 2, 2019)

Click on his name, then click on “Start a conversation”


----------



## jssquared (Mar 3, 2019)

3281 - message received.  Will reply right away.  Thank you so much.


----------



## TravellerUSA (Oct 13, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


I am an estate owner and would be very interested in getting/ sharing info.


----------



## e-veritatem (Oct 19, 2019)

TravellerUSA said:


> I am an estate owner and would be very interested in getting/ sharing info.


I am an owner of a Luxxe unit that we acquired to get our toe in the water .. but with a path to an estate.  I would love to hear other's experiences on how you got to own an Estate.  There are so many stories of special deals.  I am very curious at a time when the project is being sold pre-construction and they have all interest in selling as many as possible quickly.


----------



## jssquared (Oct 20, 2019)

In short, the path to the Estates is one of (typically) many upgrades. The current owners have most likely had contracts for several of the Grand Luxxe levels (suite, spa, loft, 4 bedroom residence) prior to the Estates. Further. many even owned in the lesser properties (Mayan, Bliss) prior to Grand Luxxe. Many have owned for 10 - 20 years. Vidanta likes to get people to upgrade from level to level as there is less of a sticker shock as compared to jumping many levels with one upgrade. There is much negotiation associated with every purchase and everyone's path and out of pocket cost is a bit different. However, I am of the belief that Vidanta will have a range of pricing allowed for each level and that over time the individual's costs will be roughly similar (except those that didn't negotiate well and simply paid too much). Meaning, if one paid a bit less for an upgrade from a suite to a spa, Vidanta will force the owner to pay a higher price for their next upgrade. The Estates development is supposed to be amazing and the units (especially the 4 bedroom) incredible. But, with all things Vidanta there are many twists and turns along the way and we will not know what is built until it is built (and it will be delivered later than promised.


----------



## Charlee (Nov 2, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.



We are long time Vidanta owners since 1990 and recently did an upgrade to Estates NV from the GL 3 bed Loft.  Feeling extreme buyers remorse now due to the considerable cash upgrade but beyond our 5-day recession (Oct. 19).  We did try to cancel and then were shocked to really read cancellation clause which Director of Sales, Tony, and our Sales Manager, Isaac, said we would probably not get back our original contract (level of accommodations) nor addendums which we have spent many, many hours of negotiating for the past seven upgrades.  It was quite the sales pitch and scare tactic I must say. Our reasons for Estates upgrade was we felt our GL got diluted by the Park and Estates sales so we wanted to increase/protect our long period of investments.  Curious to see how others feel about value and opportunity down the road for the Estates including resell opportunities?  Also, any suggestions on how to deal with recinding at this point?  I believe we have to deal with corporate, does anyone have a good contact as that info is hard to get.  As many of the forum discussions say, we were told sales team is more transparent and that perhaps our last sales manager "took the path of least resistance" and may not have shared all that he should have (no surprise he also is no longer there).  We have thoroughly enjoyed despite the cash put in, many years of wonderful family vacations so thus far we have been pleased with our Vidanta experience.   We do also see the potential with the Park opening along with the Estates.  Welcome all feedback either in reinforcing our updgrade or not... thanks as feeling quite anxious!


----------



## Mary Schussman (Nov 12, 2019)

We are Estates owners of a 4 bedroom. We were just at Vidanta Riveria Maya early November. We were lucky enough to get a tour of the model. It is almost finished. No furniture yet, but stunning. Our sale person Danny talked about the planned parks etc. WE OUR VERY EXCITED. This is truly going to be a major destination in Mexico. So glad we got involved on the ground floor.


----------



## jssquared (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi Mary, That is fantastic.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Were you talking about the parks in Nuevo Vallarta or are they also talking about parks/attractions in Riviera Maya?  For years they have been talking about an immersive Cirque du Soleil Academy where guests can train with the performers.  This was contemplated in Both NV and RM, but have not really heard about it lately.


----------



## Leslie amberger (Nov 12, 2019)

Mary Schussman said:


> We are Estates owners of a 4 bedroom. We were just at Vidanta Riveria Maya early November. We were lucky enough to get a tour of the model. It is almost finished. No furniture yet, but stunning. Our sale person Danny talked about the planned parks etc. WE OUR VERY EXCITED. This is truly going to be a major destination in Mexico. So glad we got involved on the ground floor.


----------



## Leslie amberger (Nov 12, 2019)

Hoping things go well as we upgraded to 2 bedroom estate and have park vip package
Not sure about exit strategies and how they can be sold but will be interesting to see


----------



## AnnieC (Jan 1, 2020)

W


jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


We are 4 BR Estates owners and are interested in joining this group.


----------



## Paloma Panesi (Jan 2, 2020)

can you tell me more about the estates project? what is the difference between this and Loft ownership?


----------



## jssquared (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi Paloma.  The Estates are a completely new development from Vidanta.  They are theoretically in a category above the Grand Luxxe.  Eventually, there will be three Estates developments: Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya and East Cape.  There are three unit types: one bedroom, two bedroom, three bedroom (combination of the one and two bed units), and four bedroom.  The first opening is tentatively scheduled for the end of this year.  There are some renderings of the units, but there is not too much information about details.  I am sure others can chime in as well.


----------



## BREECHVERSION (Jan 3, 2020)

Mary Schussman said:


> We are Estates owners of a 4 bedroom. We were just at Vidanta Riveria Maya early November. We were lucky enough to get a tour of the model. It is almost finished. No furniture yet, but stunning. Our sale person Danny talked about the planned parks etc. WE OUR VERY EXCITED. This is truly going to be a major destination in Mexico. So glad we got involved on the ground floor.


 Mary I’m excited that you think you made the right decision in purchasing a four bedroom estate . My wife and I also have  a four bedroom estate and a two bedroom property in the parks. Hope Vidanta does everything they’ve promised and we don’t regret it or investments


----------



## sportsmeddoc (Jan 26, 2020)

We just returned from NV. As stated above, it is all about how you negotiate. We have many addendums in our contract to allow utilization of Elite time even though we have red time. We were also told only "15" families were given the rights to move up to Estates with no fee except closing costs and taxes. I do not believe that for a minute. Vidanta has exceptional products. However, they are masters at hard sale and will say ANYTHING to get you to upgrade every visit. We told them we wanted a brief update and would be leaving before noon. They ignored that 'warning" and kept pushing- we left at 1145 as planned. They wanted me to sign off on "declining the estates offer"- I refused to sign as we did not decline the offer, we just chose to no take advantage yet. The estates look great! Not sure they are worth the money (will need to have in excess of  $1 million into the deal and I saw contracts for 1.2 to 1.8. Unless you plan on staying there for 3 months are more (and usage fee runs 4-5000/wk) it is not worth the money. as beautiful as they are they are best suited for a small group of people who prefer solitude and stay for months on end. I do give Vidanta credit in producing yet another great product. As everything Vidanta, changes happen almost weekly as does pricing.


----------



## jssquared (Jan 27, 2020)

Sportsmed - thanks so much for sharing.  I fully believe the just pay taxes on the upgrade is now the ubiquitous Vidanta sales pitch.  I have seen it reported across the internet that you "don't have to pay anything for the upgrade.....only taxes."  This actually makes no sense.  If it were true that Vidanta was simply collecting taxes to forward to whatever the Mexican version of the IRS is, then Vidanta would not net any new money to build the Estates etc.


----------



## singingfools (Feb 2, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


we are estates owners and interested in this group. Thanks. Greg


----------



## jssquared (Feb 2, 2020)

Greg.  Thanks so much.  Just sent you a direct message. Jason


----------



## ptdvidanta (Feb 23, 2020)

Charlee said:


> We are long time Vidanta owners since 1990 and recently did an upgrade to Estates NV from the GL 3 bed Loft.  Feeling extreme buyers remorse now due to the considerable cash upgrade but beyond our 5-day recession (Oct. 19).  We did try to cancel and then were shocked to really read cancellation clause which Director of Sales, Tony, and our Sales Manager, Isaac, said we would probably not get back our original contract (level of accommodations) nor addendums which we have spent many, many hours of negotiating for the past seven upgrades.  It was quite the sales pitch and scare tactic I must say. Our reasons for Estates upgrade was we felt our GL got diluted by the Park and Estates sales so we wanted to increase/protect our long period of investments.  Curious to see how others feel about value and opportunity down the road for the Estates including resell opportunities?  Also, any suggestions on how to deal with recinding at this point?  I believe we have to deal with corporate, does anyone have a good contact as that info is hard to get.  As many of the forum discussions say, we were told sales team is more transparent and that perhaps our last sales manager "took the path of least resistance" and may not have shared all that he should have (no surprise he also is no longer there).  We have thoroughly enjoyed despite the cash put in, many years of wonderful family vacations so thus far we have been pleased with our Vidanta experience.   We do also see the potential with the Park opening along with the Estates.  Welcome all feedback either in reinforcing our updgrade or not... thanks as feeling quite anxious!





Charlee said:


> We are long time Vidanta owners since 1990 and recently did an upgrade to Estates NV from the GL 3 bed Loft.  Feeling extreme buyers remorse now due to the considerable cash upgrade but beyond our 5-day recession (Oct. 19).  We did try to cancel and then were shocked to really read cancellation clause which Director of Sales, Tony, and our Sales Manager, Isaac, said we would probably not get back our original contract (level of accommodations) nor addendums which we have spent many, many hours of negotiating for the past seven upgrades.  It was quite the sales pitch and scare tactic I must say. Our reasons for Estates upgrade was we felt our GL got diluted by the Park and Estates sales so we wanted to increase/protect our long period of investments.  Curious to see how others feel about value and opportunity down the road for the Estates including resell opportunities?  Also, any suggestions on how to deal with recinding at this point?  I believe we have to deal with corporate, does anyone have a good contact as that info is hard to get.  As many of the forum discussions say, we were told sales team is more transparent and that perhaps our last sales manager "took the path of least resistance" and may not have shared all that he should have (no surprise he also is no longer there).  We have thoroughly enjoyed despite the cash put in, many years of wonderful family vacations so thus far we have been pleased with our Vidanta experience.   We do also see the potential with the Park opening along with the Estates.  Welcome all feedback either in reinforcing our updgrade or not... thanks as feeling quite anxious!


----------



## ptdvidanta (Feb 23, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.



We own 3 Bedroom Estates and interested in Joining.


----------



## jssquared (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi PTD - Thank you so much.  Just sent you a private message.  Look forward to your participation.


----------



## pnwa (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi there. I'm a brand new 1BD Estates owner. I'd love to join the group to learn about all things Estates and Vidanta in general. Thank you much.


----------



## jssquared (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi PNWA - sent you a private message. Thank you.


----------



## Jpbades1 (Mar 6, 2020)

We are also estate owners & would like to be part of the group. We are actually looking to sell now as we have had some unexpected life changes recently.


----------



## jssquared (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi JP - will send you a private message.  I have not heard of members being able to sell these "high value" contracts.  There are listings on various sites around the internet, but have not seen of or heard of many success stories.


----------



## MTGroupe (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi, we are estates 3 bedroom owners and would like to join the group also.  Just found this site and looking forward meeting other owners


----------



## Divawing (Jul 27, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Leslie - the 15 number is highly suspect, as is everything you are/will be told by sales.  The Estates are to built in 3 locations - Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya, and East Cape.  There will be 4, 3, 2, and 1 bedroom configurations.  The 3 bedroom will be a combination of a lock/off 1 and 2 bedroom unit (like the current Punta tower in NV).  The Estates in NV will be built in "pods."  There will be anywhere between 12 - 20 pods of varying configurations of unit types and sized.  4 bedroom are penthouse units and theoretically will have a view over the tree line to the ocean.  List price for a 4 bedroom penthouse estate is $2.4 million. Obviously, final pricing will be quite different from this number.  I have heard various tales of whether the first 15 (or in some cases a bigger number then this) will have access to the existing Grand Luxxe inventory, whether new owners will have access to Grand Luxxe inventory, whether contracts will be location specific +/- the ability to utilize the Estates in the other locations, what will be ready and when.  The current discussion is that the first phase (and no one has any idea what this will be) is to be opened in December.
> Private message me for more details.  I am reluctant to share too much in public.  And, virtually everything you will hear on this board and others is ALL speculation.  There is pretty much no concrete details about the development(s).


I bought the four bedroom Estates in Sun Park in October but am now having buyers remorse. Happy to have found this group. Am seriously considering getting this investment out of my portfolio. I haven’t made the time to learn the system yet. Wondering if I should hang unto this as yet unbuilt u it or resell it. Advice from all you pros much appreciated.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 28, 2020)

Divawing said:


> I bought the four bedroom Estates in Sun Park in October but am now having buyers remorse. Happy to have found this group. Am seriously considering getting this investment out of my portfolio. I haven’t made the time to learn the system yet. Wondering if I should hang unto this as yet unbuilt u it or resell it. Advice from all you pros much appreciated.


Value will be in use - not much $ resale / learn the system & how to use.
Start by reading & rereading your contract.


----------



## jssquared (Jul 28, 2020)

Divawing - Thank you for the post.  Where is Sun Park?  Is this a Vidanta property?  I am a bit confused if you purchased a Vidanta contract at an outside resort.


----------



## Divawing (Jul 30, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Divawing - Thank you for the post.  Where is Sun Park?  Is this a Vidanta property?  I am a bit confused if you purchased a Vidanta contract at an outside resort.


It will be in the new park they are building in Nuevo Vallarta. It’s the cirque de soleil themed park


----------



## jssquared (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Diva - The Estates are an entirely separate property from the Kingdom of the Sun.  You are correct though.  The Kingdom of the Sun is a hotel property within the VIdanta World theme park.  There is question as to what role Cirque will play in the park.  In very early iterations, Cirque was going to create and develop the entire park.  Now, they are likely to have a theater and a show within the park.  We are not sure how much or what else Cirque will do within the park.  
I would check your contract - Kingdom of the Sun is in the park, the Estates are across the river from the main Vidanta resort.  I have not heard of a four bedroom estate unit within Kingdom of the Sun.
Where did you buy the contract?


----------



## MC3 (Aug 4, 2020)

I am an Estates owner and would like to be part of this group to learn what others have found out.


----------



## jeffvb9 (Aug 13, 2020)

We are currently at Vidanta NV and had our presentation meeting the day after we arrived.  Told them we'd give them 1 hour.  We have been here two other times and declined both time and once in the other Mexico location.  We were in this meeting for 4.5 hours.  We own two other timeshares that we were trading in.  They initially offered us the Grand Luxxe at a ridiculous price.  We said no.  They then came in with the Estates plan at half the cost of the GL plan they initially presented us and were providing 4 weeks.   They offered either a 1 br estate with an addendum to move to a 3 br once they were ready or a 2br with an addendum to move into the 4br.  Their offer was under $100k and we said no.  They then cut it by 30% and said if we take the 1 br estate we can then get the addendum to move into the 4 BR estate when completed with 4 weeks and any weeks we didnt use Vidanta could use.  We again said no and we were escorted to what we thought was Customer Service.  Another lady slashed their last offer by 50%.  Definitely seems worth it now but we are still undecided and leave tomorrow.  They have contacted us again and we are debating.  Just not sure with the uncertainty of when things will be finished.


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 13, 2020)

Walk, Run, Don't turn around.


----------



## jeffvb9 (Aug 13, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> Walk, Run, Don't turn around.



Agreed.  Luckily my wife took pics of the form and at the top it doesnt say Estates but says Kingdom of the Sun III (estate park).   So I believe now we were totally getting scammed to buy into Kingdom of the Sun instead of the estates.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2020)

@jeffvb9, buying a Vidanta contract is a decision you should make based on your needs, but bear in mind that they make a lot of weeks available through several exchange companies in the shoulder and low seasons.  It sounds like the price for these contracts has come down considerably from what it was before COVID.  As far as the timeshare trade in part of the transaction goes, though, it's really not a great way to go but instead a come on that is offered in many Mexican TS.  Read all you can about it here on TUG; Vidanta will give you the same price without the trade in and many people have wound up still owning TS they thought were supposed to have been transferred out of their names in this transaction.  If you do buy, deal with your current TS yourself and save the trade in cost that doesn't really get you anything.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2020)

jeffvb9 said:


> Agreed.  Luckily my wife took pics of the form and at the top it doesnt say Estates but says Kingdom of the Sun III (estate park).   So I believe now we were totally getting scammed to buy into Kingdom of the Sun instead of the estates.



Sounds right; KoS is a different set of resorts associated with the theme park they are working on.  Those contracts typically come with exchange privileges into the other Vidanta resorts somewhere in the GL level.  There are some details that they don't really make obvious when they are trying to sell them to you.  Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.


----------



## jeffvb9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Sounds right; KoS is a different set of resorts associated with the theme park they are working on.  Those contracts typically come with exchange privileges into the other Vidanta resorts somewhere in the GL level.  There are some details that they don't really make obvious when they are trying to sell them to you.  Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.



Thanks for the information.  Very helpful. 

I was very surprised to see that on the form when they had the estates brochures our in front of us showing us some really nice places......when they get finished.  Literally talking directly about these places and we'd be buying into those specifically.


----------



## Karl Engdahl (Oct 1, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


Hi , I'm a Vidanta Estates owner since 2018 , and am interested in being in this group


jssquared said:


> There are at least two of us on TUG.  Several more from Aimfair.  And, several more that I know from vacation and just meeting people at the resorts.  I am sure over time Vidanta will get these sold.  They will be spectacular.  But, will have to be suitable and appropriate for each member.  Will share more here when Vidanta releases more details.  I do know Vida's focus at the moment is the theme park, Estates and cruise ship(s).  Will see how it all progresses.  In building out the owner's group I was checking notes and emails back two and half years.  It is amazing how much the plans (for the park, estates, beach club in RM, etc.) change over time.  The end result is always quite different then the first concept.


Hi , I don't know if my post came through , but I'm interested


----------



## Karl Engdahl (Oct 22, 2020)

We began our adventure in Timeshare Ownership with Pueblo Bonito at Sunset Beach in Cabo in 2010  . We then traded that through RCI for a Grand Myan at Vidanta Riviera Maya , and bought contract for a Grand Mayan 2 Bedroom Suite at Nuevo Vallarta on May 2017 . From there we bought into The Estates in May 2018 for a 1 bedroom unit , which was reworked on October 2019 which added a Celebrate park one bedroom Loft


----------



## cooperrose54 (Nov 13, 2020)

jssquared said:


> Interesting in starting a group of Vidanta Estates owners.  If you own one of these contracts can you please private message me or reply to this post.  Thank you so much.


We are interested in this Vidanta Estates Owners group. We just purchased a 1 bedroom unit


----------



## manddwilliams (Jan 10, 2021)

I am interested in the Vidanta Estates Owners group as well--1 bedroom unit.


----------



## jssquared (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi Manddwilliams - I will message you directly.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2021)

Welcome to TUG, @anthony rowlinson!  There are a lot of folks here that happily share information that they have gained regarding their timeshare ownerships and uses.  In this thread, @jssquared did mention having set up a separate group for owners at the Estates at Vidanta; if you are an owner there and interested in joining, PM him by clicking on his name and starting a conversation.  Feel free to post any information you've got otherwise; there are a number of folks that do update the TUG community on things they learn (I'm one of them), but wouldn't know where to start in asking you what information you have.


----------



## gypsy4now (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 3, 2021)

gypsy4now said:


>



Welcome  to TUG 

I hope you have been able to connect with other Vidanta ESTATES owners.


----------



## JoCoKSNP (Sep 12, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome  to TUG
> 
> I hope you have been able to connect with other Vidanta ESTATES owners.


Thank you for reaching out. I have not been able to connect with other owners. Any suggestions. I just signed up for an account


----------



## JoCoKSNP (Sep 12, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome  to TUG
> 
> I hope you have been able to connect with other Vidanta ESTATES owners.


Hello. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 12, 2021)

JoCoKSNP said:


> Hello. Thanks for the welcome.


Message @jssquared - who stated this thread. Click on blue user name 
and then click on  START CONVERSATION. 
He was last on TUG in July - but a message wil go to his email

You also may want to look into joining Aimfair - which was started by Grand Luxxe owners & would include GL owners who have upgraded to Estates level.


----------



## jssquared (Sep 12, 2021)

JoCo - Thank you for bringing back this thread.  As T-Dot said, please message me directly and we can discuss my group.  I can definitely recommend Aimfair.  I know Bob Jones who runs the site.  He also holds member get togethers a couple of times a year at the resorts. That may be your best bet.


----------



## danmvidanta (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi everyone - I was just at a presentation in PVR Vidanta about the "2bd Grand Imperial Jungle Aqua" for $200k, where they were going to take my Kingdom of the Sun loft terrace off my hands and I just pay the tax. There's absolutely NO info about the Imperial Jungle Aqua (although they re-use the name for other packages, so it's all confusing), but it's being framed as a "smaller version of the Estates, with beachfront".

Does anyone have any other info or perspective on this? It seems strange to buy into something for which there's no visuals, other than a room layout. 
Am considering keeping my Kingdom of the Sun, but part of me wants the optionality of the 2bd Jungle Aqua if it really is an Estates-lite, and then be able to swap back into the KoS park.


----------



## Renameduser1234 (Feb 21, 2022)

danmvidanta said:


> Hi everyone - I was just at a presentation in PVR Vidanta about the "2bd Grand Imperial Jungle Aqua" for $200k, where they were going to take my Kingdom of the Sun loft terrace off my hands and I just pay the tax. There's absolutely NO info about the Imperial Jungle Aqua (although they re-use the name for other packages, so it's all confusing), but it's being framed as a "smaller version of the Estates, with beachfront".
> 
> Does anyone have any other info or perspective on this? It seems strange to buy into something for which there's no visuals, other than a room layout.
> Am considering keeping my Kingdom of the Sun, but part of me wants the optionality of the 2bd Jungle Aqua if it really is an Estates-lite, and then be able to swap back into the KoS park.


Do NOT…  DO NOT buy into absolutely anything additional. There is nothing better than the 4 bedroom estates properties and allow me to just say that there is no official floor plan for absolutely anything and they have the right to make modifications as they please therefore you would be paying for “promises” once again. Their BS pitch of “only pay taxes” is just to get you to buy more because it’s AFFORDABLE but you don’t even need it! Stop feeding into it.


----------



## senn (May 6, 2022)

TravellerUSA said:


> I am an estate owner and would be very interested in getting/ sharing info.


We are Estates owners and would like to be on this forum.


----------



## rafael.mtz.avi (Jul 14, 2022)

Recently upgraded from a Grand Luxxe to an Estates 2 br, been member since '19. I'd like to be part of this group, I'm interested in learning other members experiences and share/learn more info.


----------

